# Brazil Serie A Goias - Coritiba



## paul8209 (Nov 18, 2015)

*Brazil Serie A Goias - Coritiba*

Goias are only ahead of Coritiba on goal difference and the truth is that it is going to be very tough for either team to survive without winning this game and especially Goias who have two really difficult looking road games up next, but neither seems capable of keeping a clean sheet and they will have to step up offensively to earn the three points. Both teams have seen 5 of their last six starts produce at least three goals and neither has a kept a clean sheet in seven, the reverse fixture ended 1-1 and both to score is the minimum I can see from this, but they each need more. I am not overly concerned with team news at this time of the season, but Coritiba have named quite an adventurous looking squad and the got a major boost with the news that top scorer Henrique Almeida is now available to play, four of his last six goals have come on the road and I slightly favour his team to edge this , let's say 1-2, but I feel there is better value on goals.

Eight of the last nine h2h meetings here in Goiania have gone "over", the other ended 1-1 and Coritiba have scored in eight of those, twice in four. Goais have scored in in 10 of 11 h2h games home and away, notching two or more in seven.

Goias: Paulo Henrique , Renan, Everton, Gimenez , Rafael Forster,Alex Alves, Felipe Macedo , Fred, David, Juliano, Patrick , Ygor, Arthur, Felipe Menezes , William Kozlowski, Bruno Henrique, Carlos Eduardo, Erik, Ruan , Zé Love.

Coritiba: Vaná , Wilson,Carlinhos, Juan, Juninho, Leandro Silva, Luccas Claro, Rodrigo Ramos , Walisson Maia,Alan Santos, Cáceres, Esquerdinha, João Paulo, Lucio Flávio, Ruy, Thiago Galhardo , Thiago Lopes,Guilherme Parede, Henrique Almeida, Michel, Negueba , Rafhael Lucas.
*
over 2.25 goals 2.16 asian line/Sportmarket

from Sports Betting Advice Service Clubgowi

 *


----------

